# Comtrend CT-561 router



## Andrew Woods (Jun 22, 2005)

I have been sent by my service provider the above router to connect to the internet via adsl,I have followed the instructions as best I can (they are in spanish) and windows xp said the drivers were not digitally signed for XP and although the computer says everything is fine I cannot connect (wanadoo's tech services don't speak english) HELP :4-dontkno


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Hopefully the user interface is in English??

You might try contacting the vendor for support, it did not appear they have manuals online.

http://www.comtrend.com/index.php?module=products&op=show&sn=14

As for configuration for DSL:

Typically you need to set it up for PPP or PPPoE
Enter your DSL user name - usually your e-mail address provided by the DSL provider
Enter your passwork - usually the password for your e-mail account

Save the configuration and you may need to shut all your equipment down, reboot in the following order DSL modem (wait 2 minutes), power up your PC. 

Start, Run, type "cmd", type "ipconfig /all".

If your IP address is 169.x.x.x your out of luck and need to try again or try something else.

JamesO


----------



## Andrew Woods (Jun 22, 2005)

*No Luck*

James o
Tried your suggestion and no luck,can you suggest anything else Andrew


----------

